# poly on cedar?



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

hi bob,the other day we spoke about a finish for cedar.you suggested poly or danish, I couldn't find danish oil so i went with poly my question is can you wet sand between coats with with 1500 grit? the directions on the can says sand litely between coats with 220 if you get to answer i will appreciate it.


thanks: wil141


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You can do that but I prefer to make sure there is no tack left (usually over night or at least 8 hours) and steel wool #0000 it and blow it off and then apply the poly again. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Wil,

I would apply 2 coats about 2 hours apart and let dry 24 hours before sanding. It is not necessary to sand each coat as you are dealing with very thin finish and all you are trying to do is knock the nibs off. 1500 is in the micro mesh class of sandpaper and a good choice as it will not leave sanding marks as bad as 220. Wait the 24 hours and keep a light touch. I think you will be very happy with that finish.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

wil141 said:


> hi bob,the other day we spoke about a finish for cedar.you suggested poly or danish, I couldn't find danish oil so i went with poly my question is can you wet sand between coats with with 1500 grit? the directions on the can says sand litely between coats with 220 if you get to answer i will appreciate it.
> 
> 
> thanks: wil141


Might be a little late... but... here is where you can get Danish Oil...
... a very Good company!

*WATCO*

http://www.rustoleum.com/product.asp?frm_product_id=112&SBL=1

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17684&filter=watco

As far as the sanding goes, all you're trying to do is very lightly making the surface ever so lightly rough... to give the next coat a way to BITE into the previous coat. You will not see the subtle sanding marks after the next coat is applied. I would follow their directions & use 220 grit... The key is sand it by HAND using a sponge as a sanding block and with just a* very light *going over... to make those small microscopic grooves for the next coat.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

you guys are the best,you always come to the rescue when we need help.


thanks wil141


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

With poly., two coats, several days to harden the 2nd, then rub with 0000 wire-wool using a lubricant, furniture wax or even engine oil works well, the more you rub the shinier it gets, but don't go through to the wood!
When I'm not in a hurry I prefer Danish oil, four or five coats a day or so in between depending on ambient temperature and the longer the better for the last coat after which the wire-wool treatment as above. Both finishes leave a medium natural gloss as smooth as glass.


----------

